# Cobrahead replacement



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

wcord said:


> I'm pricing a project which is replacing 50 Cobraheads with ATL-ATBO=30BLEDE10 fixtures.
> It looks a very straight forward project. Take the old ones down, put up the new heads. Are there any hidden surprises which could bite me in the butt? I'm thinking along the lines of problems with removing the old fixtures. If there are problems with the wiring, that will be an extra.
> Thanks



Have a link to those?

The stock number comes up blank..


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Have a link to those?
> 
> The stock number comes up blank..


http://www.americanelectriclighting.com/Products/Family.asp?Brand=AEL&Family=Autobahn ATB0&FID=


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

wcord said:


> http://www.americanelectriclighting.com/Products/Family.asp?Brand=AEL&Family=Autobahn ATB0&FID=


Looks like a u-bolt maybe 1/4x20 nuts.

The old bolts may be seized on from rust otherwise it should be easy..


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Could be a setscrew(s) holding it to the post. Corrosion issues maybe. Drill em out.

On a side note I've noticed similar ones going up in place of the old MH's along I95 on my nightly commute. Lights the area better then the old ones.
Now if they would just do the high mast pole lights too..


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

niteshift said:


> Could be a setscrew(s) holding it to the post. Corrosion issues maybe. Drill em out.
> 
> On a side note I've noticed similar ones going up in place of the old MH's along I95 on my nightly commute. Lights the area better then the old ones.
> Now if they would just do the high mast pole lights too..


Kinda what I thought. The old fixture mounting could be a pia to remove. Should be a relatively easy job ( opps, just jinxed my quote)


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Cobra heads tend to be straight forward. If the brackets and arms are in good shape your all set. Only issue may be rusted or seized up torque bolts. Worse come to worse on a lot of the cobra heads the metal housing crakes easily under pressure... if you play it right you can break the bolt studs.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

One of your biggest hurdles is negotiating a good price for this retrofit fixture.
"a fair price is not what you deserve, but what you negotiate"


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Lep said:


> One of your biggest hurdles is negotiating a good price for this retrofit fixture.
> "a fair price is not what you deserve, but what you negotiate"


Price is good ( better than some due to volume we do).
Biggest problem is bidding against a guy who always goes in dirt cheap. Hopefully someday he will smarten up and bid to make a profit


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

wcord said:


> I'm pricing a project which is replacing 50 Cobraheads with ATL-ATBO=30BLEDE10 fixtures.
> It looks a very straight forward project. Take the old ones down, put up the new heads. Are there any hidden surprises which could bite me in the butt? I'm thinking along the lines of problems with removing the old fixtures. If there are problems with the wiring, that will be an extra.
> Thanks


9/16 deep impact bit & cordless gun. Screwdriver. 10 minutes per fixture swap. 15 if you have to cone out.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

for head replacements it's always nice to confirm tenon size, and if the fixture mount is adjustable. Cobras are typically pretty predictable, so less variables than shoeboxes from what I've seen.


----------

